# Rockets and research aircraft



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Thought you all might like seeing some vintage models of a couple of aircraft and rockets that I built in the mid 50s and the very early 60s.

The Douglas Skyrocket was by Revell, I believe, but I'm not sure who made the X-3 Stiletto kit. If you know, please tell.

















And the Snark missile kit and the Atlas rocket kit are by producers who escape me. Do you know who they are? *I am especially interested in who made the Atlas rocket kit.*
































The Moon Ship was made by Lindberg, I'm fairly sure.

I had a big, white, three stage rocket model kit by Lindberg that was issued around this time, but I didn't like it as it seemed too modern and not realistic to my notion of what spacecraft should look like. So I filled each of the three sections with gasoline and constructed a gantry out of small twigs and sticks and lit a match. Wish I had not done that now, but youth do foolish things! 
It would be interesting to see it intact side-by-side with the Moon Ship now.









Hope you like them.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

cool pics! I had at least one of the lindberg moonrockets when I was a kid. I think my mom trashed it before I could.

Check this site: it may have some of the kit information you're looking for.

Fantastic Plastic


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

The Snark is probably Revell. Lindberg had tooled a bigger 1/48 Snark but never released it until the 1980's! They are suppossedly repopping it this year.

Revell had an X-3 and Lindberg did a 1/48 X-3. Since yours has a swivel stand I am going to say it is Revell.

I may be wrong but the Atlas kit may be a Monogram model.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Skyrocket's insignia is upside-down. 

Cool stuff. I've still got a Revell X-3 in the box from its last reissue. I'll probably get around to it SOME day!


----------



## Hawk10 (Jan 13, 2007)

The X-3 is a Revell kit. The Snark is an old Monogram kit (the cleat track is the same one that's in the Monogram B-24 I believe). I believe the Atlas is an old Revell kit. If I remember the kit, your model is missing about 1/2 its parts. There was a ramp up to the launch site, a tractor trailer for ground movement of the missile, some launch crew and misc equip. Revell also produced a kit of the Jupiter C using that same base. (about 1959/1960 I believe)


----------



## argus527 (Jun 30, 2008)

I built the Atlas launch pad years ago. The launch pad had a long house and a short one for the exhaust gasses. They had a flat roof with the launch pad at one end. The other end had a ramp to bring up the rocket. There was also a truck with a long trailer made of bars making a cradle fpr the rocket. It had a couple of pins to hold the rocket in launch position with a Mercury capsule on the top. I had wished it had a gantry tower.


----------

